# old cough syrup... how old is too old?



## Dakine

So I've picked up a virus and I went to the doc's and they gave me a couple bottles of cough syrup with codeine, this time it was 2 bottles that are same size the last time I had to go, back in 2009, and I still have another full bottle left over from 2007. And they gave me some other junk that I've never had before.

most people would say... just use the new stuff... I'm wondering though if it's "safe" to use the old stuff (the liquids, I'm taking the pills), even if it's expired and might not be "as potent", and now I've got 2 new bottles in my preps?

I know, I know... but my body... just... sorts shit out. I had surgery on my neck a few months ago, I still have the antibiotics and the pain pills, they still have the original foil seals on them! Do they over prescribe? I dont think so, I think other people would have a lot of problems with that kind of discomfort, and that's what they are managing. In my case, as always, it worked out fine. 

I dont like taking drugs (except my beerz... just shoot me now if those go away!  ), I had some huge medical issues a long time ago that went really bad. I flushed all the percocets and vicodins the day I realized I wanted them more than I needed them. So, substance abuse isn't the problem.. I'm pondering long term, if there are supply and resource problems getting medicines. It would be pretty stupid to die in the PAW from a scratch on my hand because I didnt take an old pill (or refresh my supply of cough syrup).


----------



## Grimm

I still have my pain meds from when I had Roo. I store them in the fridge.


----------



## DKRinAK

*Toss the old stuff.*

Liquid medicine degrades faster than pills. 
Storage conditions have a major effect on the shelf life of any medicine, as does the original formula.

They have a expiry date on the bottle for a reason.

Toss the outdated stuff.

Remember the old saw - never ask for medical advice on the internet. What does some random dude know about the medicine without seeing the label? Nothing.

Have fun, and please, play it safe and properly dispose of _any_ old/outdated meds.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Store the new, use the old.
Have a small amount and if your still alive in 4 hours take the full dose....if it doesnt really work to good take extra to make up for the degredation.

Shake before use.

Im not a doctor....this is my personal opinion on what i would do in your situation.

Cheers

And get well soon mate. Lay off the beer and have straight bourbon instead whilst your sick lol


----------



## d_saum

Like Eddy stated.. I'm not a doctor, but if it were me, I'd stock the new and use the old. I was actually going to create a thread similar to this about 2 weeks ago, but I didn't because I'm a slacker.. I came down with something, and found a bottle of a Dayquil knockoff that expired in 2007. Lo and behold, it worked like a charm!  

I really think the expiration dates are on there just so they can cover their butts and also sell you more... but what do I know?


----------



## jeff47041

All I've read about liquids is that they degrade a lot quicker than pills.

I read somewhere (probably on the internet) that when a pill reaches it's expiration date, it still has to have 90% of its potency. Then 70% a year after the expiration date. I don't know if any of that is true.


----------



## Grimm

Lemme share this story with you.

I was going through some old boxes of my junk and came across a bottle of otc allergy pills. It was 75% full so I put it in the medicine cabinet and proceeded to use it when I needed them. When I finished the bottle a year or so later my DH mentioned that I should have tossed them out back in 2002. They had expired in 2001. I took the last pill back in December 2012.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Grimm said:


> Lemme share this store with you.
> 
> I was going through some old boxes of my junk and came across a bottle of otc allergy pills. It was 75% full so I put it in the medicine cabinet and proceeded to use it when I needed them. When I finished the bottle a year or so later my DH mentioned that I should have tossed them out back in 2002. They had expired in 2001. I took the last pill back in December 2012.


:laugh: Im guessing they worked.


----------



## Grimm

eddy_dvyvan said:


> :laugh: Im guessing they worked.


Every last one. I even bought some more of the same brand when they were on sale last month.  I only really need them when I start having a sneezing fit. If its more than 3 sneezes in a row its time for a pill.

My dr told my DH that if the liquids are still sealed (otc) they are fine after the expiration date.


----------



## Dakine

Sorry, between being super busy at work, and super sick at home... I have forgotten to log in and comment on this.

So I had actually decided to use the new stuff, why not right? and in my haze of fuzzy headed sickness I accidentally opened the bottle from 2009. 4 years ago to the day actually...

anyway, yes it worked perfectly! I don't expect this kind of result from EVERY medicine, but in this case, the old stuff is absolutely still viable.

YMMV


----------

